# Graphics bug/GUI change & Explorer Hangup through using OneDrive/Explorer



## Corniger (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey there, I've encountered the following behaviour:

I regularly back up fairly large graphic data to my 1TB One drive on a Win 8.1 AMD/GeForce machine.
As I drag&drop files into the respective folders on the sidebar, the whole system becomes wobbly, which, I guess, is in connection to the synch process. Trying to rename folders *in the sidebar* becomes close to impossible, I have to do it in the main windo, and even then it often doesn't work, and after several tries explorer hangs. It then displays black blocks i the GUI elements, everything looks like the GUI underlying the WIN 8.1 look wants to emerge: the font changes to something Win 3.11ish, folder content isn't being displayed, or only on hover, and at last I have to reboot to get it working again. This is the only time this happens - in Explorer. I can have it on computing for days, do heavy handed Photoshopping, no problems at all.

It's a persistent problem I've dealt with through many system updates and graphic driver updates, reinstalling drivers etc. It must be an Explorer bug.

Any pointers, anyone? Thanks :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Please update your profile, it says you are running Windows *XP32*, but you are posting in the *Windows 8 *section of the forum. 
Is the 1TB drive and external USB drive or an internal drive?
Do you know the manufacturer of the drive? (ie) WD, Seagate, Toshiba etc?
Run _Check Disk _on the External drive. Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD *results and* Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated _Command Prompt_ type the drive letter of the 1TB drive (ie) *G:* or whatever and press enter. At the Drive letter prompt type *chkdsk /R* and press enter. Now type a *Y* for Yes and reboot the computer. Check Disk will start at next bootup and take a long time. If it takes several hours or hangs, the drive may need to be replaced.


----------



## Corniger (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Spunk_Funk, it's MS OneDrive, not an external drive. My drives are doing fine! Profile is updated, sorry, it's been a long time!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can upload your files to One Drive using API or BITS

https://gist.github.com/rgregg/37ba8929768a62131e85

Copying Large Files Using BITS and PowerShell | Windows OS Hub


----------

